# Blowing Coat



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

I have heard this term around the forum but what exactly does it mean and at age do havanese blow their coat?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

"Blowing coat" is when Havanese puppies lose their puppy hair and start to grow their adult coat. Depending on the texture of the coat, the amount of curl (if any) and the amount of undercoat, this can be harder or easier on everyone involved. The more undercoat and curl the coat has, the more matting a dog is likely to have during this period. Lighter, silkier, coats with less undercoat are likely to mat less. 

Unless they are planning to show, if there is a lot of matting, some people chose to just put the dog in a puppy cut for this period even if they plan on a long coat later. 

Of my three, Kodi was a lot of work, but I was able to manage his coat through blowing coat without cutting it at all. Pixel has a very soft, very fine, downy coat with more undercoat. Since I didn't plan to show her, I decided to put her in a puppy cut rather than struggle with her coat. She also rolls in EVERYTHING, so a shorter coat is easier from that perspective too! :laugh: Panda's coat is easiest. As long as I comb her out every day or two, I rarely find any tight mats, even though she is at the right age to be in the midst of blowing coat.

Generally, coat blowing begins between 9-10 months and the worst of it is over by 18-20 months. Dogs can also blow coat again after an illness, though that tends not to be as prolonged and they don't tend to lose as much hair.


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you Krandall. Luna's coat is only slightly wavy but she has a lot of supper soft and fluffy undercoat she is a little over 7 months now so I think I will put her in a puppy cut in Nov. especially because she does not sit still for grooming sessions I have be working on it and she is getting better.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

On a somewhat related topic.... how long does it take to regrow to a full coat after you gave your dog a puppy cut? Kati has been growing out for a year and a half and I am not sure if she is actually fully grown out… I'm sure it varies by dogs but is it months or years?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

